# Comment faire d'un disque dur un maître ou un esclave ?



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; un disque dur WesternDigital pour le mettre dans un bo&#238;tier externe de chez Mac Way. Quand je l'ai branch&#233; le mac me demande de l'initialiser, de le formater, de lui donner un nom, pour le moment, quand il appara&#238;t il s'appelle OXFORD (le nom du chipset)
Mais une fois format&#233; (une partition) et donn&#233; un nom, il ne monte pas disant que l'op&#233;ration a &#233;chou&#233;. Je me dis que &#231;a vient du petit cavalier blanc &#224; l'arri&#232;re. 
O&#249; doit &#234;tre ce cavalier ? 

SINGLE OR MASTER ? pas de cavalier (je l'ai fait et &#231;a &#233;chou&#233 
sur SLAVE ?  cavalier sur le deuxi&#232;me emplacement &#224; partir de la droite
sur Master w/Slave pr&#233;sent ? cavalier au milieu
et j'ai aussi essay&#233; compl&#233;tement &#224; gauche ? &#231;a pas march&#233; non plus.
 Donc j'arr&#234;te, de peur de zigouiller ce disque dur, en attendant vos conseils. Merci


----------



## demougin (11 Mai 2007)

dans un boitier externe, en principe c'est "master"


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Que ce soit en interne ou en externe pour qu'un disque dur soit en ma&#238;tre, il faut choisir Master, regarde sur ton disque, il doit y avoir  la combinaison du ou des cavaliers.

Quel est le disque et quel est le boitier ?


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

Le disque c'est un Western Digital Caviar de 120 Giga IDE et le boîtier c'est un Alu Ice de Mac Way (dont le disque est tombé en panne) donc sur Single ou Master (même position de cavalier cela a échoué) est-ce que j'essaie sur Master w/Master ? ça je n'ai pas fait encore ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Tu as essay&#233; en slave ?

Parce qu'en fait je crois que la position du cavalier pour un externe, on s'en fiche.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

Mama Cass :_ je crois que la position du cavalier pour un externe, on s'en fiche._

Comment en être sûr ? il y a une semaine quand j'ai acheté un disque dur de 320 Go chez Mac Way et il n'y avait cavalier nulle part sur le disque neuf, j'ai téléphoné au service technique, et il m'ont dit d'un prélever un sur u disque en panne et de le mettre complètement à droite ou à gauche je ne souviens plus. Ce qui voudrait dire que ça joue un rôle quand même.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Alors regarde sur le disque de 320gigas si il est en ma&#238;tre ou en esclave ou cable select


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

Ouais, c'est ce que j'ai fait avant que tu me le dises afin de copier mais le problème sur les indications collées sur le disque dur de 32O gigas ce n'est pas du tout les mêmes positions :hein: c'est dingue quand même quand je vois que c'est la même marque mais un fabriqué en Chine et l'autre en Thaïlande. 
*Il faut qu'on organise un petit voyage par là-bas pour leur demander de se mettre un peu d'accord dans la façon de fabriquer les disques durs *

Je viens de faire un autre essai et maintenant c'est plus grave il n'apparaît plus du tout.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Mais je ne comprends pas, &#224; mon avis c'est pas un probl&#232;me de cavalier.
Il aurait pas un probl&#232;me ton disque dur l&#224; ?

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Sinon, sache que chaque marque et/ou mod&#232;le de disque aura des positions de cavalier diff&#233;rentes, malheureusement, mais bon c'est &#233;crit dessus


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

Peu importe que la position des cavaliers diff&#232;re d'un disque &#224; l'autre. Il faut que tu regardes sur le disque 320 Go &#224; quoi correspond la position retenue (avec l'&#233;tiquette de position des cavaliers de ce disque). Est-ce la position Master, Slave ou Cable Select

Ensuite tu adoptes le m&#234;me choix sur ton nouveau disque (m&#234;me si &#231;a conduit &#224; placer diff&#233;rement le cavalier).


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

sur le 320 gigas comme conseillé par le technicien je vois que le cavalier est sur Cable Select et ce qui voudrait dire que je dois mettre le nouveau 120 là où le cavalier était au départ au moment de l'achat. Donc en résumé cela voudrait dire que la position juste est Cable select, bon ! et ça rime à quoi ça  Esclave ou maître je comprends...
bon j'essaie pour voir s'il veut bien réapparaître;  SALUT


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Si le cavalier sur le disque en position "cable select" : c'est, en gros, lors du boot de la machine, si il n'y a pas de disque en master sur l'ordi, le Cable Select bootera.

Donc c'est pour cela que je disais que les cavaliers sur un externe on s'en fiche, puisqu'on ne boote pas dessus (en FW ou USB, si mais c'est pas pareil)

Si &#231;a ne marche pas en position Cable Select, c'est bien ton disque qui doit avoir un probl&#232;me ou une incompatibilit&#233; avec le boitier (ou probl&#232;me sur le boitier)


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

Voilà je l'ai rebranché sur la positon CABLE SELECT il fait la même chose (cette fois il s'est à nouveau  présenté dans utililitaire disque)
Je clique sur Formater, formateur un seul volume , je donne un nom,  et tutti quanti et résultat toujours le même il dit exactement :
la partition a échoué 
input/output error


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Dans utilitaire de disque, peux tu faire "v&#233;rifier le disque" et "r&#233;parer le disque" ?

Sinon je crois que tu vas devoir le renvoyer...


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

Soit le disque a un probl&#232;me
Soit le boitier MacWay a un probl&#232;me (au niveau du chipset Oxford par exemple)
Soit tu as mal branch&#233; le disque dans le boitier (tu n'as pas endommag&#233; une pin en branchant la prise ATA?)


----------



## Buebo du châlet (11 Mai 2007)

Je viens de vérifier avec un disque dur de plus petite capacité unitilisé que je n'utilise pas depuis quelque temps, le boîtier AluIce et Oxford n'ont aucun problème reste le disque dur;


----------



## demougin (12 Mai 2007)

pour ton DD testes le en interne sur une machine de bureau, sinon SAV

pour la position des jumpers, certains sites de support (par ex seagate) conseillent la position CaleSelect pour les disques en boitier externe


----------

